# Meet Popcorn, Pumpkin & Cosmic - all little girls



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Introducing my three new rescue mice. All little girls:

This is Pumpkin




























This is Popcorn



















And this is Cosmic


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice pics. Where did you rescue them from?


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I put an ad online on a website called preloved and a woamn from a rescue centre contacted me about these mice. She brought them to me and she lives over an hour away. They are so very tame, Jadepuppy. The one I was holding when the woman first got to my house just sat and washed herself - totally at ease. I've told the woman when she gets some more to let me know and she said she would. She was very impressed with how well my mice were being looked after.


----------



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

They are three very pretty girls, well done on giving them a good home


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Thank you, Bella791.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww,such cuties!


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cute! I love that heart on Popcorn's back!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What lovely little girls; they are lucky to have found you!


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Thank you! 

Popcorn has hurt herself & I was wondering what would be the best thing to use. I've been bathing it in warm salt water & the wound is clean & healing well I was just wondering if there was anything else I could use.


----------

